# Happy Birthday, us



## Null (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't even know how to mark this occasion. I would say it's "2 years since we adopted cwckiforums dot com", but we already abandoned it because we grew too large. The forums itself existed years before the domain did. March 2014 was when we adopted XenForo, March 2013 was when we had our Lolcow board open.

So, what is today? I'm not sure. To you guys it may not mean much, especially since many of you still visit since before I ever did. It _is_, however, 2 years since I started running the website, so I'd like to celebrate that.

You are all really weird and running this website is in many ways the most challenging thing I put up with. It costs money, time, effort, and energy. I have had bikers sent after me, legal threats made, a hate cult formed, people have directly attacked our servers on multiple occasions. Just 3 days ago, we had a botnet attack deaglenation.tv to try and bruteforce Jace's password. That's why the site was running slowly.

Yet, we're still here, and we're really big. I've met a lot of interesting people that have impacted my life in more positive ways than I'd care to admit. I've spoken to the fucking Boston Globe about Jace in the last week. I could go on, but I don't feel like writing much  more, so here's a graph. It shows posts per month and active users per month. Active users were only recorded after switching to XenForo.

Here's to two more, you assholes.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 4, 2015)

Come here and man hug me... no homo.


----------



## RecordStoreToughGuy (Feb 10, 2015)

...bikers?


----------



## _blank_ (Feb 11, 2015)

Null, you have a way to make a forum user feel all warm and special inside. 

Happy birthday, Kiwis, you magnificent bastards.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 11, 2015)

I tend to drift from boards time to time, but even though it is accurate that this community exists purely because it's comprised of people who love nothing more than internet schadenfreude to doufuses who rightly deserve it, it's probably one of the most welcoming and facinating communities I've ever been in. 
I think it's the general laid-back atmosphere, with how many of my old haunts having mods whose asses got sticks shoved up their butts and can't tolerate somebody calling out somebody for their bullshit, that makes the Farms even more "homey" feeling and simply a nice place to speak freely.



Null said:


> I have had bikers sent after me



The fact you can say this is _ridiculously_ bad ass since clearly you survived. And somebody tried to send bikers to kick your ass over a website dedicated to simply discussing _exceptional_ individuals who make asses of themselves online, no less.


----------



## Null (Feb 11, 2015)

Optimus Prime said:


> The fact you can say this is _ridiculously_ bad ass since clearly you survived. And somebody tried to send bikers to kick your ass over a website dedicated to simply discussing _exceptional_ individuals who make asses of themselves online, no less.





RecordStoreToughGuy said:


> ...bikers?


Oh pfffft, _please_ don't take that literally. It's a joke. Some mad nerds told me they paid bitcoins for an assassination via Tor, or some shit, and said that bikers of justice would roll by my house and slaughter me because of my involvement in Jace.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 11, 2015)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/2a/18/fe/2a18fed9cdd1bf82e1fc2514e21a88fa.jpg


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2015)

But more importantly, it's also my birthday, so...
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/82/e4/2e/82e42eb3bfae7a14101c8ecf1c8a2da7.jpg


----------



## Le Bateleur (Feb 11, 2015)

To Null, our benevolent Nero
Leading us would make many An Hero
Yet you've built us a Farm
Where we sperg about blarms
May your cup overrun with Coke Zero

Happy anniversary, Null.


----------



## Crisseh (Feb 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## exball (Feb 11, 2015)

Optimus Prime said:


> The fact you can say this is _ridiculously_ bad ass since clearly you survived. And somebody tried to send bikers to kick your ass over a website dedicated to simply discussing _exceptional_ individuals who make asses of themselves online, no less.






No one actually sent bikers. That was weens trying to scare him.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 11, 2015)

exball said:


> View attachment 15594
> 
> No one actually sent bikers. That was weens trying to scare him.



True, but what's the fun in that?


----------



## Fialovy (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's a biker since the other didn't actually come to your house


----------



## Holdek (Feb 11, 2015)

exball said:


> View attachment 15594
> 
> No one actually sent bikers. That was weens trying to scare him.


I actually did send these bikers but I guess null fought them off.  Or they just scammed me for my bitcoins .


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Feb 3, 2016)

Bumping this. As of today we have officially had three years of this gay iteration of queaky forums more like gay forums.

Despite all the server attacks and site DDoSes we have had recently, we're still here for the time being. Let's have a toast to not being dead yet, I guess.


----------



## DuskEngine (Feb 3, 2016)

By the grace of Ashraf Ghani's governance we live to see another year


----------



## AnimuGinger (Feb 4, 2016)

This is like, a tribute to our autism.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2016)

exball said:


> View attachment 15594
> 
> No one actually sent bikers. That was weens trying to scare him.



It turned out to be Brianna Wu on a trannycycle.


----------



## Null (Feb 4, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Bumping this. As of today we have officially had three years of this gay iteration of queaky forums more like gay forums.
> 
> Despite all the server attacks and site DDoSes we have had recently, we're still here for the time being. Let's have a toast to not being dead yet, I guess.


Our routines will never end.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 4, 2016)

Happy third birthday!


----------



## Night Terror (Feb 5, 2016)

3 WHOLE YEARS (AND MORE) OF THIS WEB FORUM


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Feb 6, 2016)

Null said:


> I've spoken to the fucking Boston Globe about Jace in the last week.



Any intel on that JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH?

EDIT: Lel, forgot to see the date. Nevermind.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Feb 6, 2016)

This is the greatest community I ever joined online.
All fine people who always treated me nicely.
Thanks!


----------



## Zim (Feb 6, 2016)

That is all.


----------



## bearycool (Feb 4, 2022)

>> in two days
Please let me die already


----------



## Merchmongler (Feb 4, 2022)

HAPPY PIZZA DAY

So next year is the Farms‘ 10th anniversary. Has Null any plans for that?


----------



## Null (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## What the shit (Feb 4, 2022)

Let’s celebrate!


----------



## bearycool (Feb 4, 2022)

INFINITE PIZZA PARTY, LADs


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 4, 2022)

Bane: That's a big hat
Glownigger: You're a big guy
Bane: For you


----------



## General Tug Boat (Feb 4, 2022)

I give   to celebrate this momentous day.


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Feb 4, 2022)

Always love it when we get party hats. Happy birthday!


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday! 
'Till another bountiful harvest next year!


----------



## bearycool (Feb 4, 2022)

I just love that my party hat just covers my avatar’s face like: “please, endless party cone of darkness, take me now.”


----------



## Bull Kike (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy KF’s birthday everyone!


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Feb 4, 2022)

I don’t want to be a simpy faggot and  suck your dick because I like being here and sperging up your forum. If I am honest I think what KF stands for, a place to tell others who are so up their own ass and protected in their hugboxes that no they aren’t perfect snowflakes they need to stop with the rose colored glasses and start self reflection is important. Sure they don’t do it but at least we can say we tried. And I know you mainly want this here for lulz and free speech and I support that too but I got the bleeding heart bullshit part nagging me to deal with that’s my own personal shit I got to worry about. It is what it is. I’m faggy like that. Anyway just thanks for doing what ya do for whatever reason you do it it is appreciated and yeah eventually I will contribute goddammit


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday, all you fine faggots. Null, I love your work.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 4, 2022)

Hooray, another year of not being dead!

I always forget how fucking old this place is (in internet terms, anyway). It's like being back in 2006, but with modern conveniences.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Feb 4, 2022)

These hats are very smart indeed. Happy birthday here.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday Kiwis, remember that the fact this place simply exists makes some of the worlds biggest assholes seethe which gives me fuzzy warm feelings.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 4, 2022)

I wondered why we all had hats. Makes sense.


----------



## NortonAntiVirus (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday fellow degens! Let us party!


----------



## MooseGump (Feb 4, 2022)

Even the troons aren't gonna DDOS the site over the shock and awe of seeing these hats


----------



## Meowismysafeword (Feb 4, 2022)

We have party hats! WE HAVE PARTY HATS.
...I like our party hats


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Feb 4, 2022)

Kiwi users wear a lot of hats.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Feb 4, 2022)

No confetti. Why does Null hate us?


----------



## lolnah (Feb 4, 2022)

While the hat is most likely positioned to fit Null's avi, I quite like how it looks on mine.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Feb 4, 2022)

I like my sexy hat. I usually only party when women are passed out from one of my cocktails

 ┬┴┤( ͡⚆ل͜├┬┴┬


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday to all


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Feb 4, 2022)

lolnah said:


> While the hat is most likely positioned to fit Null's avi, I quite like how it looks on mine.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Feb 4, 2022)

lolnah said:


> While the hat is most likely positioned to fit Null's avi, I quite like how it looks on mine.


I'm quite happy with mine too.


----------



## CeleryBread (Feb 4, 2022)

Awww shieeet, happy birthday kiwi frens!! A decade old. Here's to (hopefully?) another decade more, and let's hope we don't all blow ourselves up or get invaded by aliens before then


----------



## Soulless Manniquin Esq. (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Kiwi Farms!
Another day in paradise!

I appreciate how it makes my lil void look especially festive, and is exactly like an old meme I used to have; unfortunately it is lost to time.
Ya know what isn't lost to time?
Good ole Kiwi Farms!


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Feb 4, 2022)

lolnah said:


> While the hat is most likely positioned to fit Null's avi, I quite like how it looks on mine.


Mine sorta works, too. Also happy birthday to the site!


----------



## Two Yum Yums (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday to the #1 cause of cyberterrorism. May the reign of terror never end


----------



## chiobu (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday lads


----------



## Red Lobster (Feb 4, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 2952026


Idea for the next year: swap the _Mad at the Internet_ reaction icon with this one and watch users give each other (and you) party hats – that is if implementing that would not be too difficult.


----------



## Orange Tabby (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday!! Thank you for years of entertainment! (And the hats!)


----------



## Marika (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday, Kiwi Farms. Hope everyone has a good Friday.


----------



## Kier (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday Kiwi Farms! Its been a wild ride this year but somehow the site still stands, so now its time for the Pizza Party


----------



## MoeChotto (Feb 4, 2022)

Awooo
Happy bday(?)!





your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Prehistoric Jazz (Feb 4, 2022)

This is a place where both complete shitposting and insightful discussion happen, sometimes guest-starring the cows themselves. Thank you Null. Thank you everyone but Tommy.


----------



## Blackhole (Feb 4, 2022)

happy birthday kiwi farms.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Feb 4, 2022)

Fuck you Null. You called me weird!

Happy birthday, you weird New Zealanders.


----------



## Kromer Merchant (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday kf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rungle (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank you everyone for being very nice frens who aren't afraid to speak your minds and say the nigger word.


----------



## O.O (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday Kiwi Farms. Still such a neat place.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday, KF! Pizza will be had tonight!


----------



## JUST LURKIN OKAY? (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday you old fuck.


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday, thanks for the effort Null.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Feb 4, 2022)

happy b-day everyone


----------



## serious n00b (Feb 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## eDove (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Kiwi Farms  The stream's fantastic so far @Null


----------



## MarqueeIsAFunnyWord (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Ophelia (Feb 4, 2022)

It is such a relief to post somewhere I can say pretty much whatever the fuck I want. I’m so constrained everywhere else online. Happy birthday!


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Feb 4, 2022)

So that's what's up with the 4chan hats.
For a second I though we were hacked.


----------



## Full Race Replay (Feb 4, 2022)

I just recieved a 100$ tip from one minute man who says "hey phil", hey one minute man hope you're doing well tonight. And that brings us to 100 dollars which means we have hit the hats goal for tonight, thank you guys for the support, I'll go put on the hat.


----------



## Apochrypha (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy b-day Farms!!


----------



## A single cheeto (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday kiwifarms!!!


----------



## Coelacanth (Feb 4, 2022)

Merry Burthmis Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday, New Zealand Agriculturalists!


----------



## Ninon42 (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday, the hats really add that necessary pop of color. This is my favorite place on the capital-I Internet.


----------



## SexMartyr (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday. With every forum birthday, we all get a little bit less mature.


----------



## Aidan (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday Kiwifarms!


----------



## frap (Feb 4, 2022)

Ooh hat! Happy birthday little bird place


----------



## gata (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday !

>Steals 4chan party hats, yet can't be bothered to recolor it to kiwi farms colors.
very lazy smdh


----------



## Batshit (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Kiwi Farms!!!


----------



## Just_Somebody (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy birthday to this glorious corner of the Internet!


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 4, 2022)

Nine years going on strong. 

Here’s to ten.


----------



## Some JERK (Feb 4, 2022)

Holy shit reading the first posts on this thread from 2015 was crazy. A lot of names that I haven't seen in a long time.

Man I've been hanging around this place for too long. I don't plan on going anywhere. I just felt like admitting it.


----------



## LMFAOForgotPw (Feb 5, 2022)

Happy birthday kiwi and jersh. Just wanted to say I really like you faggots


----------



## Suikafag (Feb 5, 2022)

Happy birthday Kiwi Farms. I hope that a nice celebration is held


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Feb 5, 2022)

Happy B-Day, KF.

Hopefully this place will hold on past Nool's 30th birthday, but I'm not taking that bet.


----------



## Merchmongler (Feb 5, 2022)

Sent from a „hipster“ „scene“ bar in Berlin. You can guess which one:


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 6, 2022)

(Is this why there's confetti now?)


----------

